# new walleye club



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

New club: The first meeting of the Buckeye Walleye Anglers will be held at the Huber Heights Gander Mountain Store in the Lodge at 7 p.m. on november 12 th You can just show up and sign up.


----------

